# Asian Foods



## Zhizara (Jan 27, 2011)

A spammer started a thread about What are your favorite Asian dishes to make.  The spammer was sent packing, but the thread about favorite Asian dishes looked like a good topic.

I'd love to make egg rolls, or spring rolls.

What are your favorite Asian dishes to make at home?


----------



## garlicjosh (Jan 27, 2011)

general tso tofu
sweet and sour tofu
Miso soup


----------



## cmarchibald (Jan 27, 2011)

I make loads of stir fry dishes but they are all make-em-up as you go, no real recipe.  I have a couple recipes that I either found or made up that I make pretty consistently, but they are not really classic Asian dishes.  The only standard Asian dish I've made successfully from scratch is fried rice with numerous variations.

That said, living here in the Philippines I do get access to some pretty good ingredients from China, Japan, Thailand, etc.  I found a really good brand of curry paste and recently made a couple batches of red curry that turned out fantastic.  I'd love to know how to make that from scratch.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 27, 2011)

I make these:

Sesame Chicken
Sesame Noodles
Sesame string beans
Beef and Broccoli
Fried Rice
Sub gum chicken chow mein
Chicken and noodle salad with peanut dressing
I want to try making egg rolls soon


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2011)

My recipes are Asian Based, not Asian...In other words, I use the same types of seasonings and foods, my way.  Yum!


----------



## Kur (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been making this a lot lately, only adding red bell pepper and fresh water chestnuts, leftovers refrigerate well.

Garlicky Eggplant Stir-fry


----------



## cmarchibald (Jan 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My recipes are Asian Based, not Asian...In other words, I use the same types of seasonings and foods, my way.  Yum!


Yeah that's me, too.  I can't help but change every recipe that comes my way, that's how I was taught to cook.  Actually I think it's in my DNA.  My grandmother (who I'm named for) was notorious for making up dishes as she went.  Problem is whenever she made something everybody liked she couldn't always remember how she did it.


----------



## garlicjosh (Jan 27, 2011)

oh yes..can not forget about fried rice. do a lot of that. goes great into our bento boxes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2011)

cmarchibald said:


> Yeah that's me, too. I can't help but change every recipe that comes my way, that's how I was taught to cook. Actually I think it's in my DNA. My grandmother (who I'm named for) was notorious for making up dishes as she went. Problem is whenever she made something everybody liked she couldn't always remember how she did it.


 
Sounds very familiar!  Luckily, there are some flavor combinations that I have managed to recreate, over and over.


----------



## spork (Jan 28, 2011)

Any given week, my menu tips Asian.  Like this evening, I made _okonomi-yaki_, the so-called Japanese pizza that literally means "cook your taste preference."  It's more like a savory pancake, with whatever you like in the batter, cooked on a gridle.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My recipes are Asian Based, not Asian...In other words, I use the same types of seasonings and foods, my way.  Yum!



For instance?


----------



## merstar (Jan 28, 2011)

Peanut-Sesame Noodles, Thai-Style Pasta Salad, Vegetable Lo Mein, Vegetable Fried Rice, Orange-Ginger Chicken, Egg Drop Soup, Thai Cucumber Salad, Green Salad with Asian Vinaigrette, Sesame Chicken, Vegetable Tempura, Stir-Fried Vegetables...


----------



## pacanis (Jan 28, 2011)

I've made this 4-5 times since finding the recipe last year. I guess it's considered Asian, although a different category perhaps than what I am seeing in the posts here. Pinoy Pork Barbecue | Filipino Food Lovers
It's about as Asian as I get.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2011)

merstar said:


> Peanut-Sesame Noodles, Thai-Style Pasta Salad, Vegetable Lo Mein, Vegetable Fried Rice, Orange-Ginger Chicken, Egg Drop Soup, Thai Cucumber Salad, Green Salad with Asian Vinaigrette, Sesame Chicken, Vegetable Tempura, Stir-Fried Vegetables...


 I would love those recipes.


----------



## Littlechef (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Asian food ... but I am intimidated by all the different ingredients that I'm not famliar with, so I've never attempted to make true Asian foods at home.

I use some basic Asian ingredients like soy, ginger, and sesame oil for Asian inspired marinades and dishes. I've made fried rice and stir-frys .... ok, but not authentic, and Dragon Lady Blog sesame noodles ... yum, but that's the extent of it. I am truly impressed with so many of you that make so many great dishes that I would probably not attempt.

When we have a yen for Asian food, we just order out from a local restaurant that's excellent ... definitely worth it for us.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 28, 2011)

Sushi
Fried rice
Spring Rolls
Garlic and Chili Edamame
Pho and other noodle soups
Bun (like pho without the broth)
Pad thai
Tons of noodle diahes rarely the same twice
Aga dashi tofu
Baked Mussles Japanese style
Grilled Fish with asian dips
Asian slaw
Thai coconut rice
Teryaki everything
Pan fried noodles


----------



## chopper (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone said that they make beef and broccoli-could you give us a recipe?  I would love to make that.  I have made fried rice and stir fry.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 28, 2011)

chopper said:


> Someone said that they make beef and broccoli-could you give us a recipe? I would love to make that. I have made fried rice and stir fry.


 I will work up a recipe and post as soon as I can.

I made sesame chicken tonight. I will post a pic in tonights dinner thread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2011)

spork said:


> Any given week, my menu tips Asian. Like this evening, I made _okonomi-yaki_, the so-called Japanese pizza that literally means "cook your taste preference." It's more like a savory pancake, with whatever you like in the batter, cooked on a gridle.


 
I'm interested in the batter recipe...is it close to an egg foo yung batter?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> For instance?


 
Soy sauce, garlic, ginger and sesame oil...that is the base flavor for many of my favorites.

I broke down tonight and bought a bottle of the reduced salt soy sauce, not bad.


----------



## spork (Jan 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm interested in the batter recipe...is it close to an egg foo yung batter?


  There are okonomiyaki joints throughout Japan, just like pizza places here.  Tables have a hot teppan gridle in the middle.  Everyone gets a bowl of batter, an egg and small spatula.  There's a communal tray of all sorts of ingredients.  You crack the egg into the batter.  Add whatever ingredients you like, mix it all together.  Possible ingredients is a long list, but chopped cabbage is very common.  Gridle it up just like a pancake.  A list of toppings is long, too, but common are mayo, an A-1 like sauce, dried bonito flakes, pickled ginger, and herbs.

Asian markets might sell several brands of pre-mix, just add water & egg.  As well as sauces.

Made from scratch, the batter contains 1 special ingredient.  It makes the batter sort of glutinous, almost like very soft mozzarella, and the finished pancake is crunchy on the outside but quite wet on the inside.

okonomi yaki batter
1:1 sifted all purpose flour and dashi soup stock
pinch of baking powder and salt
grated yama imo (mountain potato), about 1 oz of it for 1 cup batter

When grated, the yama imo metamorphs into a funky, mucilaginous texture, not unlike a beaten raw egg.  I'm not sure about a suitable substitute, maybe arrowroot flour, possibly liquefying a waxy potato.

It's simple, fast, fun to cook and eat.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 29, 2011)

Tom Kha--coconut chicken soup, with fish sauce, lemon, garlic and ginger.  It is supposed to have lemon grass, cilantro and Thai basil, but I usually can't find those ingredients unless I grow them in the summer.  Mine is not authentic, but it is good.  And I sometimes use the same flavorings (coco milk, fish sauce, lemon juice and zest, grated ginger and garlic) with a base of stir fried chicken and/or shrimp, celery, water chestnuts, etc. served with jasmine rice.  No recipe, I just play it by ear--or tongue, maybe I should say.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't pin it down to a single culture, but have been leaning heavily toward Thai. About 1/3 of the door shelf space in our fridge is devoted to Asian ingredients. Our pantry has a good selection as well.

I like making Thai curry pastes from scratch as the flavor is far superior to bottled/jared and you aren't just limited to red or green. The only ingedient that seems unavailable is kaffir lime leaves. I have found a suitable substitute in key lime leaves. Luckily I have a tree in my back yard. I understand that this type of lime is what is actually used in Mexican cuisine when lime is an ingredient.

Craig


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2011)

spork said:


> There are okonomiyaki joints throughout Japan, just like pizza places here. Tables have a hot teppan gridle in the middle. Everyone gets a bowl of batter, an egg and small spatula. There's a communal tray of all sorts of ingredients. You crack the egg into the batter. Add whatever ingredients you like, mix it all together. Possible ingredients is a long list, but chopped cabbage is very common. Gridle it up just like a pancake. A list of toppings is long, too, but common are mayo, an A-1 like sauce, dried bonito flakes, pickled ginger, and herbs.
> 
> Asian markets might sell several brands of pre-mix, just add water & egg. As well as sauces.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks...looks like a good vehicle for chopped ingredients.  Copied and pasted along with addition ideas.


----------



## Damien (Feb 12, 2011)

Okonomiyaki is one of my favorites from when I lived in Japan. The recipe I use doesn't use the Yama Imo mentioned above and I've really not noted much difference with what I make here and what I had in Japan. There are a few good recipes all over the web for Okonomiyaki, But I use the recipe at about.com's japanese food section. 

-Damien


----------



## CraigC (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh man, I forgot about dim sum, especially pot stickers.

Craig


----------



## msmofet (Feb 12, 2011)

I will next try my hand at wontons for soup and for frying.

And I'd like to try making egg rolls after that.

All the Asian recipes I have tried so far have been keepers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2011)

My asparagus and roasted red pepper makizushi fell apart, but it still tasted good.  I used sesame oil and srirachi as a dipping sauce.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 12, 2011)

Won Ton soup
Fried rice
Sweet and sour chicken
Mongolian Beef
Sushi
Egg Rolls
Cream Cheese Puffs
Lo Main noodles


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm blessed with friends that make great Asian food, and I've made some that could be called "good," but I have to admit that I've made only one Asian dish that I did not feel lacked "something."  I think it could be because I am not well-versed in Asian seasonings and basic cooking techniques to figure what is missing or what needs tweaked.  I've made really pretty maki, but it is missing something!  I have no clue what it could be.  Same with stir fry or fried rice!  Missing something.  

The only Asian dish that I have made that I was completely satisfied in how it turned out was the Sesame Noodles from Dragon Lady's Kitchen.  I love Thai food, Japanese food, and Chinese food.   I really miss a Cantonese place in my hometown that closed a few years back as it used more native ingredients than any other place I have found.  (I cannot remember the last time I saw a dish with lotus root.)     

Any how, I will freely admit to not being a good cook when it comes to Asian food, but I am willing to try to improve.   Egg rolls....spring rolls....would be an okay place to start.  (Yep...that is a hint!)

~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2011)

I need assist with Wok cooking, I don't get it hot enough or something.  I don't have the fine finesse of seasoning.  I think that's why I'm focusing on the right tools and ingredients for the traditional Bento.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need assist with Wok cooking, I don't get it hot enough or something.  I don't have the fine finesse of seasoning.  I think that's why I'm focusing on the right tools and ingredients for the traditional Bento.



I'm following your lead, Bento-sensei.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 14, 2011)

msmofet said:


> I will next try my hand at wontons for soup and for frying.
> 
> And I'd like to try making egg rolls after that.
> 
> All the Asian recipes I have tried so far have been keepers.


 
Personally I think eggrolls are the easiest thing to make. Especially if you are using ready made eggroll wraps/dough.


----------



## Claire (Feb 14, 2011)

There are just too many to count!  Southeast Asian, in its myriad forms; Chinese, in its myriad forms; Japanese, Korean, Indonesian .... I could go on.  Unusual and different.  Here the only Asian I can really get in my own small town is at a sushi bar, where the chef and his wife are ... gasp!  Chinese.  And he's great!  It's like asking me my favorite book or author.  Who can pick?  Too much that is too good!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 14, 2011)

So, Claire, which nes do you make/cook?


----------



## Claire (Feb 14, 2011)

Charlie, I'll admit to confusing Near East with Middle East when it comes to cuisine.  I assume by nes you mean Near East.  Right off the top of my head, couscous and taboule, with chunks of lamb.  Pistachios, dried fruit.  

I never even attempt to be authentic anything, because you'll always be wrong!!  I just do my versions of things. I try them all; given my regional limitations.  

Traveling further afield, I do stir fries and soups that can vary from Southeast Asian through Korean, from kimchee through green curry soup. Nothing will ever be "authentic", and I don't even aim for it, just for that "influence".  When I moved to the Midwest, no one in the area would have dreamed of eating sushi, and a neighbor who loved all Japanese and we threw a sushi party (using only cooked ingredients, at the time raw wouldn't have been safe, now we can get pretty good stuff).  

In other words, I'll try it all.  The biggest problem is buying ingredients, then not using them for years again.  So ... if you need a pinch of this or a tsp of that, then you don't make it again for a year or three.....


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 14, 2011)

egg rolls, wontons, and I like to roll my own sushi


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 14, 2011)

I've rolled sushi and it was okay.  I'd love to make eggrolls.  My few attempts did not turn out well.  I found that the flavor was always lacking and the eggrolls were too loose.

Could some of you share your eggroll recipes and advice?  I'd love to try again.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 14, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I've rolled sushi and it was okay.  I'd love to make eggrolls.  My few attempts did not turn out well.  I found that the flavor was always lacking and the eggrolls were too loose.
> 
> Could some of you share your eggroll recipes and advice?  I'd love to try again.


For egg rolls I use my deep fryer but a dutch over and fry thermometer will work (possibly even better than a home kitchen grade fryer).  You can punch up the flavor with things like ginger an fennel.  I don't really have a recipe, but I usually use cabbage to bulk it out, and carrot for some color.   One of these days I want to make duck mushroom spring rolls but that will have to be a special occasion.  As for them being loose just try and roll a little tighter so there is not to much air in there.  Don't give up it takes practice, but it is not to hard.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 15, 2011)

One trick to making egg rolls is to make sure your filling isn't too wet.
Otherwise the steam will explode the rolls when you fry them. Ick.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 15, 2011)

Claire said:


> I assume by nes you mean Near East.



Claire, I think Charlie meant, ChiNESe, JapaNESe, IndoNESian...


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm assuming by "Asian" inspired we're talking about China, Japan, the Koreas, South-East Asia, and the Pacific Islands (excluding Russia, the Middle-East, Indian sub-continent, etc.).

I've experimented with mixed results in many East-Asian cuisines (and American interpretations), but over time I've narrowed down to a handful of dishes from each popular sub-culture that I tend to return to.  Quite often I will make each set as a cheesy sort of "themed" dinner when we have gatherings.  I also do a cocktail with each set that is inspired by related aromas and flavors.

I really tend to do this with most foreign cuisines... momentary indulgences into stereotypical dishes with my own little twists... matched into a 4-5 course dinner that incorporates all of my limited understanding of that cuisine.

I tend to do the same for regional American cuisine.  The only exception is Traditional New England grub, which I have a good repertoire of dishes due to my immersion and life experience.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 15, 2011)

Neah, I did not mean any oid the above. The original post was asking : "What are your favorite Asian dishes to make at home?"

and so was I.  There is a letter "O" missing, that is it. Instead of ones, I typped nes. Sorry.


----------



## Claire (Feb 15, 2011)

My egg rolls, spring rolls, summer rolls have turned out fine.  My sushi was a little loose.  Since my last attempt, though, sushi bars opened in Dubuque, then here in town, so I don't bother any more!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 16, 2011)

*!*

The last time I made "rolls" was a year ago New Year's Eve. We used the rice wrappers (so I guess those are summer rolls?). I haven't made eggrolls for years--hmmm...maybe I'll do those next week. I have wonton wrappers in the freezer...

Anyway, for those rolls I had leftover pork roast--I shredded that, added carrot matchsticks, some chopped cabbage, green onion, grated ginger...I made a hot dipping sauce (can't remember how I did that, but I probably surfed the web and got some idea--Asian food is not part of my food heritage <g>). They were fun to make--separating the wrappers was a little frustrating and not all of them were perfect, but that didn't matter because they aren't cooked! My DH and I had fun in the kitchen together making them. My b'day's coming up--maybe that's something I'll ask to be on the menu...


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Salt Cooking Liquor*

What do you do with this? I found a bottle in my pantry (must be something I brought back from my mother's...I don't remember ever buying it).


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 16, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> What do you do with this? I found a bottle in my pantry (must be something I brought back from my mother's...I don't remember ever buying it).




Don't know what it is or how to use it.  

If it is a cooking wine with salt added, toss it.  They are awful tasting and will spoil an otherwise good recipe.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 19, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> One trick to making egg rolls is to make sure your filling isn't too wet.
> Otherwise the steam will explode the rolls when you fry them. Ick.



This is good to know!  It makes perfect sense!



Nicholas Mosher said:


> Quite often I will make each set as a cheesy sort of "themed" dinner when we have gatherings.  I also do a cocktail with each set that is inspired by related aromas and flavors.
> 
> I really tend to do this with most foreign cuisines... momentary indulgences into stereotypical dishes with my own little twists... matched into a 4-5 course dinner that incorporates all of my limited understanding of that cuisine.
> 
> I tend to do the same for regional American cuisine.  The only exception is Traditional New England grub, which I have a good repertoire of dishes due to my immersion and life experience.



I love love love love love love love to do themed dinners.  It matters not to me what the theme is: regional foods, events, mood setters.  Love it.  SO. MUCH. FUN.  Please share ideas!


----------



## quidscribis (Mar 29, 2011)

Personally, I lean towards making a lot of Sri Lankan dishes. I blame that on my Sri Lankan husband, though.  Happily, his mother taught me a lot of her recipes, so I can make perfectly authentic Sri Lankan food.  

After that, I mostly make Indian food, or Middle Eastern. Other Asian foods rank after that.


----------

